# Nervous &anxious cat tips needed pls!



## ladymeowmeow (Aug 11, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had tips for helping reduce anxiety in nervous cats? I have a 22 month old tortie and white a rescue cat. We know nothing of mum and dad but it's clear that she must have feral blood! We love her and her nuttiness all the same! The 'problem' is she is a very nervous cat any noises she cowards and runs off from even if their not loud or sudden. She is very nervous all the time, very nervous of people but really it's noises which is the issue! She has had feliway diffusers for several months to no affect which is sad to see!

We live in a normal quiet house no kids loud music etc I'm not well so she has company day and night. Though I think the sight and sound of me being sick and having fits has caused her a lot of stress I try and hide as much as possible from her! Other than that the only other level is stress is once a month when my sister brings her dog over. Something we would avoid if possible but can't. A baby gate is kept on the stairs so my cat could keep herself to herself and they are never level alone. The dog is very friendly but did bark a lot much to my upset as I kept asking for her bark collar to be brought over which it never was and her dog did keep repeatedly bark sadly. I've now brought one to be left here so no more dog barks. Being very territorial though my cat always has to keep watch over this dog creature! She has a tunnel to hide in and plenty of escape routes!

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello!

Have you tried anything like Feliway, Zylkene or KalmAid yet?

Shosh


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, as you say - it is possible your cat perhaps had a feral mother who was not able to teach her by example how to interact with humans.

Cats with feral beginnings do not find it easy to trust humans, but often in time they form a very close bond with those they live with, like your cat has with you. But it is possible she may never feel at ease, or trusting, with visitors.

I am thinking that if you live alone with your cat, and you are not in the best of health yourself, perhaps your home is quiet a lot of the time. Whilst it is nice in some ways for your cat to lead a quiet life, it is probably not going to help her feel less nervous and scared.

When a cat is very nervous of noises in the home, it can be more beneficial to gradually expose the cat to MORE noise rather than less. This is especially true with cats of feral origin - the owner is advised not to 'tiptoe' around the cat, (metaphorically speaking) or be over-protective, as it can make the cat even more nervous.

Your cat may of course never be tolerant of loud noises such as the vacuum cleaner (one of my confident cats is still terrified of the vacuum cleaner at the age of 4 yrs) but hopefully your cat can become tolerant of various household noises such as the TV, the radio, washing machine, and other household appliances.

I would leave a radio on in the room where your cat spends most of her time. Choose a station with a variety of different sounds - music and speech, and have it at the level at which you would normally listen to it, not turned down low.

Also chat to your cat (about anything!) as much as you can, when you feel able. Or read out loud to her, so she becomes more accustomed to hearing the human voice frequently.

It may help her too possibly if a few more visitors came to your home, so she became used to hearing several human voices in her home more often.

And as mentioned by the previous poster, it might be worth trying her with a course of Zylkene, a supplement which can have a calming effect on anxious nervous cats. You would need to give it daily for at least a month to see full benefit. Open the capsule and mix powder with food. Much cheaper on line than from the vet:

Zylkene Capsules - Priced Per Capsule - 75mg - Animed Direct

Or, there is Royal Canin Calm, a dry food only I'm afraid, but you would only need to give a small amount a day. This contains the same ingredient as the Zylkene - plus tryptophan, an amino acid which regulates mood, appetite and sleep.

Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Feline Calm

Please let us know how things go?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I share your pain, mine is 6 years old, not at all feral and came from a loving home but until 9 months old she had a bad time. This has left her with fear of people that is probably permanent, and she has been rehomed to me as an indoor cat because despite having access to a garden she never ventured out. 

I've never had a traumatised cat before so we're learning together as we go, so I love Chillminx's advice on noise and I hope our experience can help a bit. You don't say how long you've had her so assuming she's had a little time to settle, and is taking longer than normal ... 

I admit I don't tiptoe around but I do make allowances for Molly's nerves. I chat to the cats constantly anyway but if I have to go towards her I make sure she's aware I'm coming and if she is in a corner I give her a moment to decide if she wants to run. 

Identify one or two of the most major scary things - Molly's are if I have trainers on and if I'm carrying something, especially if it's big or in a plastic bag. I've found the best way for her is to look away from her, hold the scary thing away from her, and talk to her gently. Anything new to the house including shopping goes on the floor for her to sniff. 

The other day she took fright at nothing under the sofa so we spent an hour upending the sofa, letting her sniff everything, cleaned, put a little catnip spray, then put it back. Problem solved. She had to explore it and find out for herself there as no danger, I just helped her by making it available.

When it comes to people, she bolts under the bed as soon as the buzzer goes. She comes out either when she judges the person is safe or when they've gone. I reinforce that by only calling her to come out after they've gone, and gradually she has come to trust that if I say it's safe, it is - obviously I can't judge that a person is safe for her! Building that trust is vital because gradually the cat comes to take reassurance form your voice - just never tell her it's ok when you can't be sure it is. So once she trusts your voice, you can say it's ok when there is a noise outside, for example. Now she still bolts to the bedroom but sits next to the bed ready to dive under if the person is a stranger - big step forward and it's taken 7 months. 

It will take time, patience and dedication, but you will be rewarded. You may never have a confident outgoing cat but as long as your only aim is for her to be more comfortable in her own home, and you don't have unrealistic expectations, you will definitely see improvement. 

When the dog is coming, try having a little ritual that you do every time about 10 minutes before the dog arrives, so she knows what to expect. Cats are very intelligent and will soon make the connection between this behaviour and the dog's arrival, so she will have time to prepare herself. Maybe get the collar out and get the gate ready? Just a few minutes before. I get the hoover out and put it in the room I'm going to do 10 minutes before I use it, and I never do the whole flat in one go. Bedroom today, living room tomorrow, hoover away in between. Same principle in reverse for the pet carrier, you don't want her to be scared of the carrier so if possible get it out a week in advance or even leave it out permanently! 

It's amazing once you start typing just how much an animal has taught you already


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry, one more thing to help the bond between you so she trusts your assurance that things are ok - work on the slow-blink, if she doesn't already do it. 

Don't call her, just wait till she looks at you, when she is relaxed. When she does, blink very slowly and then look down. This is how cats communicate that they feel safe with you, so do it to her to show that you are safe to be with. Eventually (if she doesn't do it already) she will hopefully feel safe too and respond with a slow-blink.


----------



## ladymeowmeow (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your help and advice! It's just so nice to share some ideas and suggestions!

I honestly love my cat no matter what and like people she is who she is! She is a loving soul and brings me gifts of her favourite toys throughout the night!

I've been using feliway diffusers for several months now where she spends most of her time but being honest it's had no noticeable effect. I haven't tried on any natural remedies or medications yet and that's my next stop forward I think ideally natural remedies just to help her relax a little more =)

As for sounds there are blocks if quiet time but the tv is on a lot of time and my cat enjoys having great long conversations with me hehe (I assume from the length of her stories their stories about how she defended the house against monsters single pawed!) and again there has been exposer to noises but I think definantly I may need to try and work on desensitiser her a bit more!

Before my sisters dog arrives we do put the baby gate up as a heads up for but that does tend to be just before so a good idea to do 10 mins or so before so she can 'prepare'. 

The medications suggested are they natural or more medication? Does anyone use them in their cats?

Thank you all so much I shall keep you all updated! Xx


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

ladymeowmeow said:


> I may need to try and work on desensitiser her a bit more!
> 
> The medications suggested are they natural or more medication? Does anyone use them in their cats?
> 
> Thank you all so much I shall keep you all updated! Xx


Desensitising has to be different with a cat than a dog, cats have to experience for themselves in their own time that the object of their fear is not a threat and they cannot be pushed. Example, if a dog is scared of going ot the vets you can walk him up there every day and sit in the waiting room for a while and leave, it will eventually learn that the vets is ok. A cat, if you did that, would become a complete nervous wreck in no time.

I have never used any chemical means at all, other than catnip to show "this belongs to you" but just let a nervous cat have its safe places, get used to the environment and as described above build that trust in me.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Excellent advice from everyone above which I wholeheartedly agree with but .... I'm sorry but I have to comment on the following:



ladymeowmeow said:


> I kept asking for her bark collar to be brought over which it never was and her dog did keep repeatedly bark sadly. I've now brought one to be left here so no more dog barks.


These are the most HORRIFIC things - they deliver a shock when the dog is only doing it's natural behaviour

Your sister needs to get to the bottom of the dogs barking & the reasons behind it if it's so much of an issue - and sort them out!

There will be a reason for the dog barking - it may well be stressed & worried too and by stopping it barking, you'll be making the situation even worse for the dog and will be in turn enforcing the behaviour (as the next time it's in the same situation it will bark more) and making it worse


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

*These are the most HORRIFIC things - they deliver a shock when the dog is only doing it's natural behaviour*

Agree completely with Lily - I thought these things had been banned?

I'm not a dog expert but pick up a lot from friends, one of which is a GSD breeder and the other works for Guide Dogs and volunteers for Dogs Trust. They all want these things banned.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> > These are the most HORRIFIC things - they deliver a shock when the dog is only doing it's natural behaviour
> 
> 
> LL - appalling to hear this, I had no idea. Must say I had not really thought out how it might work, so thank you for that info.
> ...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> > I get the hoover out and put it in the room I'm going to do 10 minutes before I use it, and I never do the whole flat in one go. Bedroom today, living room tomorrow, hoover away in between.
> 
> 
> I had to smile in recognition, as this is the same routine I use since adopting my cat Ben who is petrified of the vacuum cleaner.
> ...


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

chillminx said:


> I'm sure you're right. Sykes is still scared when I sweep the kitchen floor. I knew she'd been hit with a brush at some point and mentioned it "innocently" to the ex friend I got her from once. She didn't comment but I wanted her to know she hadn't got away with it.


----------



## ladymeowmeow (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello the bark collar we have is not a static shock one they really are horrific it is a spray collar and an odourless one too (some are citronellia!) i hate the idea of even this but I have tried everything under the sun to distract or stop my sisters dog from barking without a collar on but it's a problem that's gone on years as before my cat it was my rabbit she would bark constantly at! I don't see their dog often enough to do anything behaviour wise with her barking and have pleaded for them to try and work on her barking so we've been left with little option sadly then to use a odourless spray collar!

It's an open plan house too so not seperating them if kitty decides to go downstairs Xx


----------



## ladymeowmeow (Aug 11, 2013)

Your sister needs to get to the bottom of the dogs barking & the reasons behind it if it's so much of an issue - and sort them out!

There will be a reason for the dog barking - it may well be stressed & worried too and by stopping it barking, you'll be making the situation even worse for the dog and will be in turn enforcing the behaviour (as the next time it's in the same situation it will bark more) and making it worse[/QUOTE]

I definantly agree but it's something I've been pleaing with for years. It definantly isn't stress or worry related her barking it's just sheer and utter frenzied excitement! Her dog believes everyone is her friend and wants to be friends with everyone! Apparently she does this even with her best pal doggy friend who she sees all the time!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

ladymeowmeow said:


> Hello the bark collar we have is not a static shock one they really are horrific it is a spray collar and an odourless one too (some are citronellia!)


Would you squirt your cat with liquid if it's miaowing was annoying you?

It won't be odourless to the dog and TBH, even if it is, how would you like squirted with liquid if you're only doing behaviour that is absolutely natural to you - which is what a dog barking is

How do you know the dog isn't stressed?

It might be stressed with everything / person it meets which is why it barks.

At the end of the day, you can't force your sister to do anything BUT you can refuse to have the dog in your house if it's causing such an issue - I would certainly rather do that than put something so barbaric on it


----------



## ladymeowmeow (Aug 11, 2013)

The dog thankfully isn't stressed about other dogs people or animals =) a vet has seen her when she has been like that and said she's just a exciteable dog who gets more excited the more she barks. The vets were the ones that actually suggested the odourless bark collar to begin with and told us what make to purchase. It's not on all the time just for her visits and after three years of trying every technique was a last resort. I still live at home so in an ideal world just wouldn't have doggy over but it's not my decision to make and the only way my sister can visit.


----------



## ladymeowmeow (Aug 11, 2013)

Just thought I would add one thing I do really like and have been on the lookout for is relaxing music! Jeff Moran does a nice relaxing music with the sounds of cats purring away nice for humans and their pets! It's on amazon if you can download it though it's a fraction of the cost. I've found my cat all stretched our and relaxes when she listens to it catlaxing away =) Xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

ladymeowmeow said:


> The vets were the ones that actually suggested the odourless bark collar to begin with and told us what make to purchase.


Sadly vets also recommend awful pet food & think it's good too .......


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ladymeowmeow said:


> The medications suggested are they natural or more medication? Does anyone use them in their cats?


Zylkene is not a medication, it is a natural remedy based on milk proteins. There are no side effects, so the worst that can happen from giving it is that it does not work.

Same with KalmAid, which contains L-tryptophan, a natural substance that boosts serotonin production. Not a medication, not a sedative, no side effects.

Both are available without prescription. I usually recommend these before trying actual medications in these cases.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I can vouch for Zyklene - it really has worked wonders with Mia


----------



## ladymeowmeow (Aug 11, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Zylkene is not a medication, it is a natural remedy based on milk proteins. There are no side effects, so the worst that can happen from giving it is that it does not work.
> 
> Same with KalmAid, which contains L-tryptophan, a natural substance that boosts serotonin production. Not a medication, not a sedative, no side effects.
> 
> ...


Thank you so so so much! I desperately wanted the natural route so will defiantly look into these and shall keep you updated =) she is such a beautiful soul it would be nice just to see her a little more relaxed!

Thank you again so much sounds perfect!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Please keep us updated and also if you ever want to share progress, info and ideas together I'll be happy to do that together ... the timid cats support group?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Shoshannah said:


> > Zylkene is not a medication, it is a natural remedy based on milk proteins. There are no side effects, so the worst that can happen from giving it is that it does not work.
> 
> 
> Zylkene contains a substance called decapeptide a-casozepine, derived from
> the milk protein casein. Whilst it is true there are no "side effects" in the sense that medicinal drugs have side effects, I know from experience there is a minority of cats who cannot tolerate Zylkene because of the casein origins. It gives them diarrhoea.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Not one I've come across personally but certainly makes sense - will bear it in mind, thanks.  :thumbup1:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ladymeowmeow said:


> Just thought I would add one thing I do really like and have been on the lookout for is relaxing music! Jeff Moran does a nice relaxing music with the sounds of cats purring away nice for humans and their pets! It's on amazon if you can download it though it's a fraction of the cost. I've found my cat all stretched our and relaxes when she listens to it catlaxing away =) Xx


There have been studies done which show that playing Mozart to cats has an extraordinarily calming effect on them.

I always make a point of playing a Mozart CD if I have to take the cats anywhere in the car. It definitely works, but not sure whether it is because it relaxes me nicely and the cats sense this or whether it is having a direct effect on them. Probably a bit of both!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

chillminx said:


> There have been studies done which show that playing Mozart to cats has an extraordinarily calming effect on them.
> 
> I always make a point of playing a Mozart CD if I have to take the cats anywhere in the car. It definitely works, but not sure whether it is because it relaxes me nicely and the cats sense this or whether it is having a direct effect on them. Probably a bit of both!


We always have the radio in the cat ward set to Classic FM.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Having caught 2 feral cats on a farm I am used to properly scaredy cats. It takes a lot of work to make them feel secure. 

Karm is fairly good with any noises now but Giddit still needs quite a bit of work and I've had her 18 months now.

What I have never done is tiptoed around them. They have to get used to the noises and learn that nothing in my house will hurt them. Giddit too has the tendency to freak out when I come in with something in my hand, be it a shopping bag or a parcel or something else. I never stop though and give her the opportunity to run away but carry on as normal. She is getting better now. If you give them the opportunity to run away, they will. And they will never learn that they would come to no harm if they had just stayed there.

Same with the hoover. Wilbur always hated it, don't know why and apart from Juniper the others are not fond of it either. But if I start hovering in a room where they are they don't run away anymore but stay on their beds or if they are on the floor they will jump on something higher up.

Don't try and reassure your cat either when she is scared but ignore her scared behaviour. Best is not to talk to her at all but go around your usual business. If you talk to her to reassure her or even pick her up and cuddle her it will just make her behaviour worse.


----------



## ladymeowmeow (Aug 11, 2013)

Excellent advice again given thank you. I shall definitely keep a close eye out just to make sure there are no upset stomachs although really I think my nose would detect that hehe 

The timid cat support group I like that! Shall defiantly give everyone an update how she gets on!

I agree tip toeing isn't the best approach and something we haven't done it would just make her even more nervous in the long run. I just feel something to make her relax a little would be all she really needs to help her =) Mozart! We had a rabbit that would go wild listening to Mozart quite funny watching a loo eared rabbits eats swishing around to get the most out of the music!


----------

